# green lasers



## icepick (Nov 8, 2004)

I am trying to find a very small green laser that I can attach to my cell phone/video device? Is there anything smaller than the standard 5" pointers out on the market.


----------



## howaboutno2u (Dec 26, 2018)

hi,I'm absolutely new to lasers and well...everything...I'm howaboutno2u my daughter's idea...and a friend of mine gave me a SDLaser 301 in pieces with an 18650 battery...i think the lens is busted but i have a replacement...also i need help taking it the rest of there way appart...any help or advice would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## daddygofast (Jan 2, 2019)

So here is the thing, green lasers are not the item driving the size. It is the power sources that drives the size...

The last module alone is very small. People put them into the bullet casings to create bore sights but the they use button batteries which last very little, a mere minutes in some cases.

How do you plan on powering the last if you could get it smaller?


----------



## Overmind (Jan 7, 2019)

You can find small laser diodes like LC-LMD-650-01-03-A that are 8.5, 6.5 or even less mm in diameter and only drain about 20mW.

In one of my old Sony-Ericsson phones, I replaced the LED with such a diode and I could activate the laser beam instead of the phone LED. I would of wanted to integrate a green one, but they were too large to fit in the phone case.


----------

